# Compel List question



## Matrix4b (Mar 6, 2003)

In the Compel list is does say that when you make someone dance they have their attacks, ac and skill rolls they are modified by a number off of the table above.

Well, there is no table above.
Seems it got lost.

Please help out

Matrix


----------

